# Stocking a 29 gallon tank.......



## KARMAL (May 6, 2010)

I am in the middle of cycling a 29 gallon tank and just wanted to start planning what kind of fish I will introduce when done.
I looked up the "Cookie Cutter" set-ups and found a good one that I like. Instead of the Flyer Cichlid, I'm going to go with a pair of Firemouths instead.

2x Firemouth (Pair)
6x Tiger Barb

*Is there a reason I could be missing why this would not work with the Firemouth instead of the Flyer Cichlid?*

I'm also planning to add a Bristlenose or Starry Night Pleco since they don't grow as large as a regular Plecostomus. I was thinking about adding a Cory Cat instead for clean up, but I believe they are schooling fish. *Are all Cory Cats schooling fish or are there some that don't mind being alone?*

So assuming this set up is okay, in what order should I introduce them? *I know I will need to buy about 5-8 juvenile Firemouths to get a pair, so should I introduce them first to allow them to pair up? On the subject of pairing, do they pair when they are juvenile or would I have to wait for them to get older? If older, how much older? Adult?*

*Or should I introduce the Tiger Barbs first so as to reduce possible territory issues that could result from the Firemouths establishing themselves first, then allow the Firemouths to pair while the Barbs are also in the tank?*


----------



## KARMAL (May 6, 2010)

I notice that no one has replied to this post.
Is that because-

A. They are stupid questions. If so, why are they stupid?
B. It is posted in the wrong section. If so, where should I post this?

If either of these is true, can someone at least tell me why so I can learn?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i think people just didn't want to get into a discussion why you shouldn't put a firemouth in that tank

i know thats why i didn't reply at first


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Try Central America Forums, but yeah in 29g is small for firemouths.

corycats will kill your firemouths when they eat them (hehe at least happens with oscars, **** small killers )

why donÃ‚Â´t you try a small tang setup? or shell dwellers?

youll need a bigger tank for most cichlid setups (specially CA which you seem to like)


----------



## KARMAL (May 6, 2010)

I see, okay thanks for the feedback. I don't intend to keep them in a 29 gallon tank forever, but right now it's all the room I have. I know I shouldn't get fish until I have a permanent home for them, but I felt I could keep them in the 29 gallon tank for an undetermined period of time since Firemouths don't grow as large as other Central and South Americans, and the Cookie-Cutter set-up has a similar sized pair of Central Americans in that size tank. 
Notwithstanding the size of the tank, is the introduction order okay? Should I let the Firemouths pair while there are other fish in the tank, or should they be by themselves? Do they pair as juveniles or only when they are fully grown?


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

If you get a cory cat that gets 2" or better you wont have an issue with a firemouth eating them whole. They still may kill the cory cats if you have a very aggressive firemount. I had Corys with a firemouth with no issues. I think if you bought juvie Firemouths they would probably be fine in a 29g for about 6-8 months before they would appreciate a bigger home. A 55g kit isn't much more expensive than a 29g kit ( I had a 29g) and a 55g is much more versatile. I found the 29g was very limited because of the short length and extra height which isn't all that useful.


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

Well like posted above people always say I will get a bigger tank later honest well than have patience and wait. 2 firemouths is to small 45g and up especially if they breed they will kill all smaller fish in a 29g.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i don't agree with the cookie cutter on those 6 inch fish in the 30 inch tanks, go for a 55 if you can

a pair of rams is about all i'd do in a 29, or apistos, but stay with small fish as adults


----------



## KARMAL (May 6, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the advice. I can see that everyone is sort of dwelling on the tank size (as well as judging my honesty and patience  ), and I completely understand that, but can someone give me an objective answer to this question?

Do Firemouths (or any Cichlid) pair as juveniles or only when they are fully grown?

Basically this was the main question that would determine whether or not I start them in the 29 gallon tank.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

start with the larger tank


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Not sure about firemouths, but most Cichlids reach sexual maturity before being full grown


----------



## KARMAL (May 6, 2010)

PepoLD said:


> Not sure about firemouths, but most Cichlids reach sexual maturity before being full grown


Thanks PepoLD!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

why not start with the bigger tank if you're just going to need it in a year or less? you'll save money and hassle in the long run, and you'll save the, help i'm upgrading my tank how do i cycle it, post


----------



## KARMAL (May 6, 2010)

cjacob316 said:


> why not start with the bigger tank if you're just going to need it in a year or less? you'll save money and hassle in the long run, and you'll save the, help i'm upgrading my tank how do i cycle it, post


The reason I can't have the bigger tank now is because the size/weight would not work in my current place of residence. However that is guaranteed to change within the year. I may not start them in the 29g after the feedback I got from this post. I was under the impression it was okay since the basic set-up is in the Cookie-Cutter Set-Up portion of this website. If so many hobbyists (perhaps all?) disagree with this set-up, why is it still up? It kinda defeats the purpose of a newbie coming on the site and actually taking the time to research information on the site prior to posting, only to have other members "scold" him for even considering it! 
By the way, what's wrong with the "Help, I'm upgrading my tank how do I cycle it?" post? Isn't one of the main reasons for a forum to help people and share information? When people come up to me and ask me advice on something I am an expert on, I gladly share my information with them to help them and educate them, no matter how many different people ask me. 
Besides, you wouldn't get that post from me. I am currently in the process of fishless cycling and have already posted questions on this topic, and learned from that information as well as my own trial and error. I may not be blessed with infinite wisdom on all subjects, but when I learn, I retain, and I retain very well I might add. So don't worry, you won't have to see that post when I upgrade. I'm learning those lessons right now. 
All of the things I wanted to learn from this particular post were put in bold in my original post so my questions could be easily located and answered. 
It didn't work......


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

KARMAL said:


> All of the things I wanted to learn from this particular post were put in bold in my original post so my questions could be easily located and answered.
> It didn't work......


your questions were answered...

PepoLD gave you an answer to everything you asked and directed you to the CA forums for better information.



KARMAL said:


> I was under the impression it was okay since the basic set-up is in the Cookie-Cutter Set-Up portion of this website. If so many hobbyists (perhaps all?) disagree with this set-up, why is it still up?


I am kinda curious though regarding the cookie cutter question. Yes firemouths aren't on the cookie cutter suggestion page, however they are less aggressive than an equally sized fish that is on it. So on paper you would think it should work. I don't really know much about CA cichlids though.


----------

